# Wer war der beste Pvpler? 60/70/80



## mimoun (15. Juli 2009)

Ich habe diesen Thread ins leben gerufen weil ich mich unheimlich interessiere für PvP.Ich wollte wissen ob ihr paar PvPler sind die richtig gut sind.Ich finde es sehr interrresant wie gut manche pvpler mit ihrer Klasse umgehen jede situation meistern und richtig gut in der gruppe spielen.

Bitte zeigt mir paar PvP videos von euch oder von den anderen.Würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Mainrick (15. Juli 2009)

Hier ist mein absoluter Lieblings Mage und hier sein Film dazu. Flekz heißt er und war schon zu 70er Zeiten richtig gut.

http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=117305


Edit: First :>


----------



## Altharis (15. Juli 2009)

Zu 60er Zeiten war der beste PvPler auf Ysera in meinen Augen Tb.
Er hatte den höchsten Ehren-Rang (kp mehr, welcher das war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
und hat jeden weggehaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Video oder so hab ich leider keins, ihr könnt ja suchen, wenn ihr Lust habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DjunGen (15. Juli 2009)

The One and Only Unbreakable
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzvh9RR5z_A&feature=fvw

And last but not least, Laintime
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-Aj6Di8Y0g...feature=related


----------



## Dabow (15. Juli 2009)

Qy - Gnom Magier Level 60 - Grand Marshal

Maydie - Mensch Krieger - Grand Marshal


----------



## Delhoven (15. Juli 2009)

Jo der Mage war vergleichsweise gut.

Aber die besten sind dann die die nach Titeln die besten sind.


Bester Mage überhaupt,mit Welten Abstand:  Redkoala
Bester Priester ever:  Hýdra oder Hydress, bei uns Vultrox
Bester Warrior ist meiner Meinung nach dieser Koreaner der dieses Hammervideo hatte.. Geforcex
Bester Hunter: Cherez
Bester Druid : Sonny oder Crille
Bester Rogue, ist eh meistens carried by Combo: Kalimist, Jzong, zom, Milana
Bester Lock: Inflames, Ifo =)
Bester Schamane: Thethis, Üpsilon.

Dk / Paladin. Ist einfach zu low zu spielen als das es dort was "bestes" gibt.


----------



## Lanala300 (15. Juli 2009)

Gabs da nicht son mega coolen Schurken auf Gorgonash ? Shurrik? 
Den fand ich immer genial


----------



## Shargath (15. Juli 2009)

Lanala300 schrieb:


> Gabs da nicht son mega coolen Schurken auf Gorgonash ? Shurrik?
> Den fand ich immer genial



Jau den fand ich auch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zumindest in den lvl60iger Zeiten..
Der hatte immer coole Videos mit guter Musik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladrion (15. Juli 2009)

Meiner meinung nach ist das hier ein ziehmlich guter mage^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FFITWbUu3M


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Delhoven schrieb:


> Jo der Mage war vergleichsweise gut.
> 
> Aber die besten sind dann die die nach Titeln die besten sind.
> 
> ...



Pala ist eindeutig Tehseus, und das seit Bc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daromi (15. Juli 2009)

Komisch, dass keiner hier "yoyoyo, this is Athene, best Paladin in the world" erwähnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FERT (15. Juli 2009)

den besten? alle mit rank14 pro realm :p 
die leute kann ich auch nur von ihren videos her bewerten und da man nunmal kein FAIL sondern nur WIN zeigt ... ist es hier auch relativ ... ob er GUT ist oder  evtl. TOP ... 

ich würd das btw aufteilen ... nach addons (patches) whatever, nach international oder nur hier in deutschland .. usw. ... 

mir fallen fast überall namen ein ...  aber ich würd nie behaupten es sei der beste ...


----------



## ichPWNdicke (15. Juli 2009)

Lanala300 schrieb:


> Gabs da nicht son mega coolen Schurken auf Gorgonash ? Shurrik?
> Den fand ich immer genial



yoa war nich schlecht.. war mir aber furchbar unsimpartisch


----------



## Arosk (15. Juli 2009)

60 > Laintime


----------



## Venoxin (15. Juli 2009)

Hi @ all

Also mein Persönlicher Favorit und Vorbild von lvl 60 + 70: Tradix ;The Best Boomkin-PvPler.
Leider hat er aufgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ein Link: http://www.warcraftmovies.com/search.php?keyword=tradix


----------



## Mograin (15. Juli 2009)

also ich mich gut bei kunst des seuchenkatapult fahren ich habe schon einige fratzen des bösen also würde ich auch dazu gehören abernur das bei den seuchenkatapulten aber beim anderen pvp zeug bin ich ein loser aber ich habe schon vid gesehn von untoten schurken der hat viele  umgehauen müsst auf youtube eingeben World of Warcraft: Taerar - Assasín - Völkerkrieg 13.06.08


----------



## Lanala300 (15. Juli 2009)

ichPWNdicke schrieb:


> yoa war nich schlecht.. war mir aber furchbar unsinnpartisch




das stimmt wohl, aber er war richtig gut und die videos waren godlike.


----------



## Maltyrion (15. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Pala ist eindeutig Tehseus, und das seit Bc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lolol
bester deutscher pala ist forteh...
nur weils leute gibt die coole videos machen bedeutet das nicht das sie die absoluten pros sind. es ist klar das man das in den videos zu zeigen versucht oder sich ne fangemeinschaft aufzubauen versucht, aber tehseus hat noch nie groß bei nem lan event irgendwas gerissen. weder esl noch, wow regionals usw.

die besten sind halt die für die meisten die auch gute videos gemacht haben. aber die guten sind die die auch auf den turnieren oben mitspieln oder auf cyclone immer schon oben mit dabei waren is halt meine meinung dazu.


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Maltyrion schrieb:


> lolol
> bester deutscher pala ist forteh...
> nur weils leute gibt die coole videos machen bedeutet das nicht das sie die absoluten pros sind. es ist klar das man das in den videos zu zeigen versucht oder sich ne fangemeinschaft aufzubauen versucht, aber tehseus hat noch nie groß bei nem lan event irgendwas gerissen. weder esl noch, wow regionals usw.
> 
> die besten sind halt die für die meisten die auch gute videos gemacht haben. aber die guten sind die die auch auf den turnieren oben mitspieln oder auf cyclone immer schon oben mit dabei waren is halt meine meinung dazu.



Naja sorry, aber von forteh hab ich innerhalb von 2 jahren nix gehört, zudem hat Tehseus schon zu Bc zeiten immer oben mitgespielt


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (15. Juli 2009)

Maltyrion schrieb:


> lolol
> bester deutscher pala ist forteh...



kenne ich nicht...demnach kanns nicht der beste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mobmap (15. Juli 2009)

Also einer der besten Mages die ich bisher gesehen hab war Vurtne 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQpel3Kfnec

Bei den Schurken war es Grim 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH17rZmtvzo

naja das wars schon sonst ist mir kein pvpler je besonders aufgefallen


----------



## MoonFrost (15. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Naja sorry, aber von forteh hab ich innerhalb von 2 jahren nix gehört, zudem hat Tehseus schon zu Bc zeiten immer oben mitgespielt



Streitet euch doch nich über nen lol pala. Nur weil man schnell mitm kopf von 1 bis ß rollen kann ist man nicht der beste. palas sollte man in dem fred lieber außen vor lassen^^


----------



## Bewl (15. Juli 2009)

Lanala300 schrieb:


> Gabs da nicht son mega coolen Schurken auf Gorgonash ? Shurrik?
> Den fand ich immer genial



Shurrik :<
Glaube ich ist der bekannteste Spieler auf Gorgo...


----------



## Darkfire936 (15. Juli 2009)

Ladrion schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach ist das hier ein ziehmlich guter mage^^
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FFITWbUu3M



Wie geil critet der ich schaff maximal 14 k 25er raidbuffed mit meinem Arkanmage. Achja nice vid geiler song dope ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destross (15. Juli 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Streitet euch doch nich über nen lol pala. Nur weil man schnell mitm kopf von 1 bis ß rollen kann ist man nicht der beste. palas sollte man in dem fred lieber außen vor lassen^^



Früher war es aber nicht so einfach einen Paladin erfolgreich zu spielen. Da konntest du nich einfach auf die Tasten schlagen und alles besiegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yannick-fcs (15. Juli 2009)

Delhoven schrieb:


> Jo der Mage war vergleichsweise gut.
> 
> Aber die besten sind dann die die nach Titeln die besten sind.
> 
> ...


Hunter Jacktrapper


----------



## Korgor (15. Juli 2009)

Ich sag nur ein Name und dem stimmen wahrscheinlich 80% zu: *Lecken* likes Fire!

Lecken, komm zurück zu Crack'jim!


----------



## j4ckass (15. Juli 2009)

Also wer der Beste ist sollte wohl klar sein oder?

*ATHENE - Best Paladin in the world!!!*


----------



## Ashrokse (15. Juli 2009)

> Bester Warrior ist meiner Meinung nach dieser Koreaner der dieses Hammervideo hatte.. Geforcex



Gforce ist kein Koreaner, aber der beste Krieger ist er. Die Videos von ihm sind wirklich einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *fanboi*


----------



## szensemann (15. Juli 2009)

Drakedog best Warlock!!!


----------



## Rmdy1990 (15. Juli 2009)

Bester Magier: Vurtne lvl 60|Alca lvl 80
Bester Krieger: Laintime lvl 60|Gforce lvl 80
Bester Schurke: Grim lvl 60 |Neilyo,Buddhist,mahiko lvl 80
Bester Druide: The fat Cow lvl 80
Bester Hexenmeisterrakedog lvl 60|Drakedog lvl 70|Drakedog lvl 80
Bester Paladin:Forteh, Tehseus lvl 70 und 80
Bester Todesritter: No comment *hust*
Bester Priester: Têxi aka Atti lvl 70|80
Bester Schamane: Unbreakable lvl 60
Bester Jäger:K.a

Rmdy


----------



## Nirvana  ! (15. Juli 2009)

lol streitet ihr euch darüber wer der beste ist? ich beende den streit --> ICH!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maltyrion (15. Juli 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> kenne ich nicht...demnach kanns nicht der beste sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nur weil du keine ahnung von der szene hast kann ich auch nix machen.
tehseus hat tolle vids aber er war wie gesagt nie oben in der esl dabei und hat die meiste zeit seines wow daseins teldrassil gespielt und das ist wohl hinterhalt...
es ist keine frage das tehseus ein guter spieler ist vor allem als retri, was er durch seine pre wotlk vids ja auch gezeigt hat aber wenn man von den besten ausgeht (und ok ich muss zugeben da ich selber holy pala spiele/gespielt habe seh ich es auch aus der holy pala sicht) ist eben forteh der beste deutsche und damit auch der beste in europa. 
worldwide kann ich nicht sagen aber da ist er auf jeden fall auch oben mit dabei.

über andere klassen kann man eben genauso streiten, im normalfall werden die genannt die "überkrasse" videos gemacht haben.

z.b. chrille ist ein toller feral aber bestimmt auch nicht der beste druide der rumrennt zu 70ger zeiten war z.b. sonny auch ziemlich gut oder beasteh?

aber ich lass das an der stelle mal weil man da ewig rumstreiten kann xD


----------



## The Future (15. Juli 2009)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Wie geil critet der ich schaff maximal 14 k 25er raidbuffed mit meinem Arkanmage. Achja nice vid geiler song dope ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


habe mal bei mir einen mage auf den server gesehen der hat 14k unbuffed gemacht.

dank den haben wir den gesiterhund bei dem Druiden fest gelegt.


----------



## Natar (15. Juli 2009)

sadura


----------



## Tsungu (15. Juli 2009)

Mainrick schrieb:


> Hier ist mein absoluter Lieblings Mage und hier sein Film dazu. Flekz heißt er und war schon zu 70er Zeiten richtig gut.
> 
> http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=117305
> 
> ...



das ja mal ein richtig geiles video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also mal abgesehn davon, dass der typ es wohl schon richtig drauf hat, ist die aufmachung cool
und die geschichte die dabei erzählt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+ super musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (15. Juli 2009)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Wie geil critet der ich schaff maximal 14 k 25er raidbuffed mit meinem Arkanmage. Achja nice vid geiler song dope ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn du dir mal seine Buffs genau anschaust wir du sehn das er bei *jedem* dieser Krits, Arkane Macht (+20% Dmg) und Bersibuff (+30% Dmg) hat, da is eine solche Zahl überhaupt kein Problem.



The schrieb:


> habe mal bei mir einen mage auf den server gesehen der hat 14k unbuffed gemacht.
> 
> dank den haben wir den gesiterhund bei dem Druiden fest gelegt.


Naja, der war aber sicherlich PvE equipt, der Magier im Movie ist soweit ich es sehe PvP equipt, da geht der Dmg für die Überlebensstats bisschen runter.

MfG Nex 

PS: 90% aller PvP Movies bei youtube.de und myvideo.de sind Kritvideos, was keinerlei Skill vorraussetzt sondern einfach nur die Fertigkeit die Kamera zu aktivieren wenn alle nötigen Cooldowns durch sind.


----------



## Langmar (15. Juli 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> kenne ich nicht...demnach kanns nicht der beste sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur weil man jemand nicht kennt, muss der gleich unfähig sein?


Hmm, hört sich interessant an. Sollte ich mir mal ein paar Filmchen reinziehn..


mfG Langmar


----------



## warcraftlover (15. Juli 2009)

Hier mal von youtube.com ein vid von Maydie    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Emu7P1yGg0k
guckts mal an! sehr nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (15. Juli 2009)

http://you.video.sina.com.cn/b/15005124-1274620942.html <- Bester Warri den ich kenne, hat leider vor kurzem aufgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war nice Arenamate und auch so sehr sympathisch ^^ und spielen konnte er. Leider gibts das Video nur auf Koreanischen Seite, funkt aber einwandfrei.

BTW Maydie ist und bleibt ein Noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schluri (15. Juli 2009)

Mein absolutes Lieblingsvideo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EH2L7aa0L-E


----------



## Darkgaara (15. Juli 2009)

Mage: Vurtne

Rogue: Grim, Akrios (jetzt Akrioss)

Sonst kenn ich keine weiteren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshi16 (15. Juli 2009)

Todeswache-Paladin-Lotusbluete
Todeswache-Warlock-Mell


----------



## kingpin1990 (15. Juli 2009)

Hmhm also Pala low...evtl heutzutage...aber kenne eine, die hat zu 60er Zeiten Grandmarshall geholt...und da war es mit Sicherheit nicht einfach als Pala =)


----------



## Vudis (15. Juli 2009)

kingpin1990 schrieb:


> Hmhm also Pala low...evtl heutzutage...aber kenne eine, die hat zu 60er Zeiten Grandmarshall geholt...und da war es mit Sicherheit nicht einfach als Pala =)



60er PvP Ränge war nur:
24/7 on sein
bgs und world pvp (npcs killen) was das zeug hält

Man kann auch net sagen wer der beste war da Videos, also die erwähnten Crit Videos, überhaupt nichts aussagen.
Ich kann auch Arena machen und alle glücklichen Momente aufnehmen und alles andre rausschneiden.
Gibt auf jedem Server gute PvPler ich könnte jetzt auch Namen nennen von denen sicherlich niemand jemals was gehört hat.
Ich hatte zB auch Gladi und Deadly Gladi aber das hat weniger mit Skill zu tun sondern eher mit Glück nicht auf Counterteams zu treffen.

Und wer meint Dk müsste nichts können und nur sinnlos Tasten hämmern kann das genausogut über fast alle andren Klassen und Skillungen sagen.


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Juli 2009)

> ATHENE - Best Paladin in the world!!!



Das einzige was der idiot kann is dumm rumlabern ...

und ich hab ihn noch nie irgendetwas sinnvolles auf nem Video machen sehn weder PvP noch Pve also zeig mir bitte ein PvP Video von ihm


----------



## Phelps023 (15. Juli 2009)

Makudanos Gul´dan 6 facher GM!! Zockt angeblich sogar noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phelps023 (15. Juli 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das einzige was der idiot kann is dumm rumlabern ...
> 
> und ich hab ihn noch nie irgendetwas sinnvolles auf nem Video machen sehn weder PvP noch Pve also zeig mir bitte ein PvP Video von ihm



Jap Athene ist der größte schwachkopf was überhaupt rumläuft. Der Typ sitzt in den Videos mit seinem Schwulen Freund halb nackt vorm PC und labbert nur scheiße.


----------



## nekori (15. Juli 2009)

Definitiv Athene.


----------



## Meatwookie (15. Juli 2009)

FERT schrieb:


> den besten? alle mit rank14 pro realm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn du sagst man kanns nicht an einem Video beurteilen,
Kannst du aber nicht mit R14 Kommen.
Für R14 Brauchte man kein Skill, sondern nur Zeit.


----------



## Duendes (15. Juli 2009)

Mage = Vurtne
Warrior = Speedy , Maydie
Warlock = Boneshock
Shaman = Beavis , Üpsilon
Priest = ?
Paladin = ?
Deathknight = ?
Hunter = Shootz
Schurke = Grim 

das sind meiner Meinung nach die besten ^^


----------



## Nike_7 (15. Juli 2009)

Bester Magier: Vurtne, Alca, Pookz
Bester Krieger: Sonydigital, Paperkat
Bester Schurke: Neilyo(jetzt Rhytmic und Nutzz)
Bester Druide: Feral: Chrizzly Heal: Sodah
Bester Hexenmeister:Inflame, Drakedog
Bester Paladin:Forteh, Tehseus 
Bester Priester: Hydrá oder sein ally Hydress
Bester Schamane: Kollektiv
Bester Jäger: Cherez

vids gibts auf warcraftmovies.com


----------



## PARAS.ID (15. Juli 2009)

zu einer der besten gehört auch kasperle. Seit Jahren immer ganz obe nin der Arena. (Jäger)


----------



## Tom B. (15. Juli 2009)

Bester Mage: Vurtne, Noone (ice skilllung) flekz (fire) und für arcane ka
Bester Warri: Laintime Garthd (gforce find ich nicht wirklich gut)
Bester Rogue: Akiros aka Eviscerate
Bester Dudu: Chrille aka fat cow heal ka
Bester Pala: Athene(heal) retri sag ich ma nix
Bester Wl: Drakedog wird immer der beste bleiben
Bester Priest: Hydra(dizi) Clickboom(shadow, ka wie er/sie/es ingame heißt)
Bester Shami: Beldric (ele shami) heal und meele ka
Bester Hunter: Jacktrapper


----------



## Gotama (15. Juli 2009)

Also was Schurken angeht Budhist und Akrios.

Sind auch mal zusammen in nem sehr geilen Video unterwegs
http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=106597


----------



## Loubis (15. Juli 2009)

Altharis schrieb:


> Zu 60er Zeiten war der beste PvPler auf Ysera in meinen Augen Tb.
> Er hatte den höchsten Ehren-Rang (kp mehr, welcher das war
> 
> 
> ...



ich glaube du meinst den warlock der immer in der tiefen bahn rum hang ?^^


----------



## Darkfire936 (15. Juli 2009)

The schrieb:


> habe mal bei mir einen mage auf den server gesehen der hat 14k unbuffed gemacht.
> 
> dank den haben wir den gesiterhund bei dem Druiden fest gelegt.



Ich glaub ich weiß jetzt warum er mit 19 k critet. Er greift ja nen Flaggenträger an und die kriegen nach ner Zeit nen debuff der den erhaltenen schaden erhöht.


----------



## Escri (15. Juli 2009)

meiner meinung nach ist der beste PvPler überhaut : Vurtne (mage)

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-68...39903&hl=de


----------



## neo1986 (15. Juli 2009)

ich bin bester im 19er bereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shinyshadow (15. Juli 2009)

Ich find Beavis nich schlecht, er is ein Verstärker Shami.

zu 70er Zeiten:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT_zOIoYIBY

80er vid:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xd08-n2JIDs


----------



## roflmaniac (15. Juli 2009)

Meiner Meinung nahc sind Drakedog und Vurtne so ziemlich die besten Spieler ,die es in WoW jemals gab.
Meine güte, Drakedog (seines Zeichens Warlock) hjat zu 60er Zeiten 5/6 Leute abgefertigt ,ich find das ne ziemlich reife Leistung.
Und Vurtne kann man sogar mit richtig gut animierten Videos sehen ,der ist echt talentiert.
Btw, weiss einer ,ob der noch spielt? Hab gehört ,dass er aufgehört hat.

Mfg


----------



## Vrocas (15. Juli 2009)

Mainrick schrieb:


> Hier ist mein absoluter Lieblings Mage und hier sein Film dazu. Flekz heißt er und war schon zu 70er Zeiten richtig gut.
> 
> http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=117305
> 
> ...



hehe, thx ^^ Das Video hat mir die Augen geöffnet. Ich dachte immer weil die anderen sagen DKs und palas wären total overpowerd. Aber wenn ich das hier sehe, dann ist es skill auf den es letztendlich ankommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiffat (16. Juli 2009)

kennt einer noch Swifty?

den fand ich immer klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1chel (16. Juli 2009)

werden ja gar keine Heiler gennant ;/

naja aber kenne auch so keinen bis auf Pat.


----------



## Phelps023 (16. Juli 2009)

Zockt Vurtne (Warbarbie) noch?


----------



## j4ckass (16. Juli 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das einzige was der idiot kann is dumm rumlabern ...
> 
> und ich hab ihn noch nie irgendetwas sinnvolles auf nem Video machen sehn weder PvP noch Pve also zeig mir bitte ein PvP Video von ihm



Und noch einer ders nicht verstanden hat.

Schau dir ein paar Episodes an, dann merkst du das es eine Satire ist. Allerdings gibt es ein paar Folgen wo er einige Arenakämpfe zeigt und ich habs selbst im Armory gesehn, dass er Platz 2 im 5on5 auf Stormscale war. Also entweder er kanns doch oder er kennt wem ders kann.


----------



## Telbion (16. Juli 2009)

Einer der besten Jäger zu 70er Zeiten war aus meiner Sicht Gnorfal von "Die Aldor".


----------



## Maxugon (16. Juli 2009)

Delhoven schrieb:


> Jo der Mage war vergleichsweise gut.
> 
> 
> 
> Dk / Paladin. Ist einfach zu low zu spielen als das es dort was "bestes" gibt.


So welchen Leuten könnte man richtig ins Gesicht treten...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du stirbst warscheinlich mit lvl 8 mit deinem Twinkpaladin bei den Wölfen.Ja , ich kann meinen Paladin spielen , ich mache in Ulduar 7k dps und er hat genug Fähigkeiten , die er einsetzen muss , er ist bestimmt nicht low!


----------



## Nonachtelf (16. Juli 2009)

Also entweder gibt es hier in der community keine alten Perenolde-gamer oder ihr habt alle schiss vor dem namen "crippler" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der kerl war Orc Warri aber leider nur in der prebc zeit erfolgreich. 
Damals hieß es in den bgs nur "oh scheiße die haben crippler, lass mal leaven"
bis dann iwann Sorata und Zwerginator aufkamen, beide Vergelter Paladin mit Thunderfury und Raggis Schlägel
Hach was das ne geile zeit.
damals hatte pvp noch Richtig spaß gemacht mit den rängen


----------



## Freakypriest (16. Juli 2009)

Also der beste ist es nicht aber für mich persöhnlich ist Drakedog der coolste PvP WL ever. Hat zu BC ein 2on2 solo auf 1800 hoch gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (16. Juli 2009)

Der Magier ist ja mal extrem overpowerd.
ich finde es hat nichts mit Skill zu tun rumlulaufen und andere 12000-19000 instant crits reinzuhauen, noch mit geringer Abklingzeit.
zwischendurch benutzt er max 5 andere Spells, die jeder Magier kennt und benutzt.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (16. Juli 2009)

Vurtne war der beste Mage den ich kenne. Shurrik war bisschen arrogant, aber er war auch ein grandioser Spieler...


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (16. Juli 2009)

Swifty !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Er hat soweit ich Weiß in Classic ganz Oben mitgespielt. ink. Rang 14.

Sowie in BC .. Ka ob er noch spielt.


----------



## Elicios (16. Juli 2009)

PvP.. hab ich was verpasst? Meint ihr dieses Autohit im Kreis rennen und durch Wände schießen? Ohne Kollisionsabfrage etc.? gehört da was dazu? PvP.. ich bitte euch!


----------



## 2boon4you (16. Juli 2009)

Bester Schurke Akkido 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Escri (8. September 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Der Magier ist ja mal extrem overpowerd.
> ich finde es hat nichts mit Skill zu tun rumlulaufen und andere 12000-19000 instant crits reinzuhauen, noch mit geringer Abklingzeit.
> zwischendurch benutzt er max 5 andere Spells, die jeder Magier kennt und benutzt.



dann schau dir mal das video an wenn du glabst für mage braucht man kein skill 

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=595...&plindex=0#


----------



## Gbsstorm (8. September 2009)

Bester Krieger meiner Meinung GForce.
Bester Mage Gameking. Flekz is auch genial.
Schurken sind Buddhist Mahiko Akrios und Unmercey die besten.
Paladin is Kamil nich schlecht.

Mit anderen Klassen hatte ich mich nie beschäftigt deshalb treff ich da mal keine Aussage

Ach ja zur Aussage Maiger können keinen Skill zeigen schau dir mal genau die Videos der Leute an, denn zum Beispiel beimm neuen Gforce Video wird er von Gameking besiegt und da is er Feuer geskillt.


----------



## Nicetale1 (8. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7lJNam1bVw

Noch vor dem Patch wo Palas so krassen dmg gemacht habt


----------



## Aznom (8. September 2009)

bester schurke ist und bleibt saforma! azshara/glutsturm


----------



## Figetftw! (8. September 2009)

damals zu 60er zeiten auf der Wacht 
da waren Blackforest und Uther die PvP-Legenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da wurde sich im bg wieder zusammengerissen und ham die ein oder andere schlacht noch herumgerissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu 70er zeiten und jetzt immernoch ist Hafu  für mich die beste heildruidin auf der welt


----------



## Xsender (8. September 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> So welchen Leuten könnte man richtig ins Gesicht treten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




also jetz mal im ernst ich find ja pala macht auch spaß hab ja selber einen er geht auch ab in pvp aber für die klasse bruach man kein skill da muss man nur 3 tasten drücken xD


----------



## Nyxon (8. September 2009)

Wie ihr euch an solchen Videos aufgeilt.
Vrtune,Gameking,Drakedog,Boneshock,Buddhist,Akrioss..klasse... die sind vieleicht ein wenig besser als andere aber 2,4k schaffen sie nicht. Die nehmen 3 Monate Arena auf auf schneiden die besten Szenen zusammen, machen da ein paar effekte rein teilweise bauen sie auch noch ein kleines Machinima und fertig. Sowas nennt man "entertainment".
Wobei bei diese oben genannten Spieler eh nur lows im BG natzen, klasse, schaff ich auch 4 auf einmal mit meinem Krieger im BG wenn sie 100 Abhärtung haben und 17k Life.

Schaut euch die Jungs von Ensidia,All Against Authority, Sk Gaming oder Evil Genius an. DAS sind richtig gute Spieler, die habens drauf.



Und nochwas zu Athene:
Athene ist wirklich ein sehr guter Spieler, aber natürlich längst nicht wie er sagt der beste, aber es ist ja auch alles nur show was er da in seinem Videos macht und sagt.
Wieso es immernoch so dumme Leute gibt die glauben es wäre nicht gespielt ist mir unklar, man sieht doch das es Satire ist.


----------



## Kremlin (8. September 2009)

60: Vurtne, Laintime, Hulksmash, Grim evtl. 
70: Noone, Gameking, Lecken
80: Lecken. Kenn sonst keine.

Alles Horde.

Maydie ist übrigens ein Witz, wenn ich 5 Heiler im Rücken habe und Tollkühnheit die ganze Zeit aktiv ist, kann ich das auch. :s


----------



## Maxugon (8. September 2009)

vllt. tut Athene nur so , aber trotzdem ist der sehr sehr sehr gut.
"Its my baby. She isssssssssssss black 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## Nyxon (8. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Maydie ist übrigens ein Witz, wenn ich 5 Heiler im Rücken habe und Tollkühnheit die ganze Zeit aktiv ist, kann ich das auch. :s



Na klar, so hat man früher Rank 14 gemacht.
Was glaubst du wieso Rank 14 meistens Krieger sind.


----------



## Gbsstorm (8. September 2009)

Nyxon schrieb:


> Wie ihr euch an solchen Videos aufgeilt.
> Vrtune,Gameking,Drakedog,Boneshock,Buddhist,Akrioss..klasse... die sind vieleicht ein wenig besser als andere aber 2,6k schaffen sie nicht. Die nehmen 3 Monate Arena auf auf schneiden die besten Szenen zusammen, machen da ein paar effekte rein teilweise bauen sie auch noch ein kleines Machinima und fertig. Sowas nennt man "entertainment".
> Wobei bei diese oben genannten Spieler eh nur lows im BG natzen, klasse, schaff ich auch 4 auf einmal mit meinem Krieger im BG wenn sie 100 Abhärtung haben und 17k Life.
> 
> ...



man kann die arena tams nicht mit einzelnen spielern vergleichen, denn diese spiele konzentireren sich nur auf 3vs3. jedoch die anderen überlegen sich immer wieder neue spielweisen. und das sie kein 2,6k raiting haben liegt daran da viele lieber 1gegen1 in duellen machen denn da kann man wirklich sehen wer gut ist und wer ncih, denn mit diszi/rogue auf 2,6k hmm ncih wirklich schwer. buddhist hat ein ganz anderes setup gespielt das viel aunspruchsvoller is rogue/boom


----------



## Naho (8. September 2009)

Nyxon schrieb:


> Wie ihr euch an solchen Videos aufgeilt.
> Vrtune,Gameking,Drakedog,Boneshock,Buddhist,Akrioss..klasse... die sind vieleicht ein wenig besser als andere aber 2,6k schaffen sie nicht. Die nehmen 3 Monate Arena auf auf schneiden die besten Szenen zusammen, machen da ein paar effekte rein teilweise bauen sie auch noch ein kleines Machinima und fertig. Sowas nennt man "entertainment".
> Wobei bei diese oben genannten Spieler eh nur lows im BG natzen, klasse, schaff ich auch 4 auf einmal mit meinem Krieger im BG wenn sie 100 Abhärtung haben und 17k Life.
> ...


Ich glaube niemand geilt sich an den Videos auf.
Und hast du zu 60er Zeiten schon ne Arena gesehen? Nein , glaub ich kaum
Auch das mit den BG's stimmt nicht da man meistens ( im Fall von Vurtne) OpenPvP szenen sieht. Jedenfalls in dem Video was ich gesehen habe
Es geht nicht nur um Arena, tja jmd kann nicht so viel skill haben wie ein anderer jedoch ne viel höhere Wertung weil sein Setup/sein Partner einfach besser ist.
Da kannst du keine EINZEL Leistungen beurteilen


----------



## legammler (8. September 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> zu einer der besten gehört auch kasperle. Seit Jahren immer ganz obe nin der Arena. (Jäger)



du meinst wohl casperle?! von UndisputeD


der hat auch atm 10340 erfolgspunkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popopirat (8. September 2009)

Gutestes Video. 

http://www.noobflicks.com/watch/4120/excellion_5_min_project


----------



## Fakel (8. September 2009)

Nyxon schrieb:


> Wie ihr euch an solchen Videos aufgeilt.
> Vrtune,Gameking,Drakedog,Boneshock,Buddhist,Akrioss..klasse... die sind vieleicht ein wenig besser als andere aber 2,6k schaffen sie nicht. Die nehmen 3 Monate Arena auf auf schneiden die besten Szenen zusammen, machen da ein paar effekte rein teilweise bauen sie auch noch ein kleines Machinima und fertig. Sowas nennt man "entertainment".
> Wobei bei diese oben genannten Spieler eh nur lows im BG natzen, klasse, schaff ich auch 4 auf einmal mit meinem Krieger im BG wenn sie 100 Abhärtung haben und 17k Life.
> 
> Schaut euch die Jungs von Ensidia,All Against Authority, Sk Gaming oder Evel Genius an. DAS sind richtig gute Spieler, die habens drauf.



Haha..deiner Meinung nach, ist man der beste Spieler wenn man gut Arena spielt und über 2,6k kommt?
Die dümmste Aussage die ich je gelesen habe.
Arena...vordeffiniertes Terrain, klein, keine Abwechslung usw..usf...man ruft seine eingespielte Kentnisse der Klassen ab
da es zu 90% einem total bekannte Kombos sind...super Beispiel->Arena<-- [insert flame here]

Man ist nur dann ein guter PvPler, wenn man zu jeder Zeit, egal wo, in jeder Situation, mit wieviel Leben, Mana auch immer, 
alleine sich gegen mehrere andere Spieler behaupten kann und nicht gekillt wird oder wennigstens noch ein haufen Spieler mitnimmt,
bevor man gekillt wird^^

PS:Zu ihren Zeiten hatten die ganzen Spieler wie Drakedog, Vrtune usw auch erfolgreich Arena gespielt...
Drakedog hat sogar im 2on2, seine Wertung alleine auf 1,8k gespielt. Zu lvl 60(!) Zeiten konnte er locker gegen 4-5 andere Spieler
antretten.
In dem Fall von Vrtune..muss man überhaupt nix sagen..es gibt da ein Video von ihm, wo es an so einem See open PvP macht..gegen 5-6 andere glaube ich, weiss nicht mehr und das mit lvl 58? k.a.


----------



## Nyxon (8. September 2009)

Oh man ihr versteht es nicht. Die Leute die ein Video machen, haben ein guten Einzelskill, ja, den ihre Videos sind so entstanden das sie (ob BG, Arena oder Open PvP ist ja egal) irgendwelche Spieler platt machen
und das über Monate hinweg. Die Spieler die sie platt machen sind einfach low geared und skilled. Stell dir vor du hast das beste PvP Gear, oder früher ebend das Rank 14 Set mit viel Stamina, T2 oder was auch immer und machst dann 4 Gegner mit Blauem/Epic Scholo,UBRS,MC Gear platt oder ebend heute Spieler mit PvE Gear, oder nur das lvl 200 pvp Set, die fallen um das kannst du dir nicht vorstellen. Das wie vurtne oder wie der auch immer geschrieben wird, Boneshock, Akrioss etc schafft jeder etwas bessere Spieler auch.
Wenn du nun Spieler aus den Gilden bzw Clans die ich genannt habe anschaust kannst du das niveau überhaupt nicht vergleichen, die lachen sie übr einen Akrioss oder Buddhist kaputt wenn es vom Einzel und Teamskill gehen würde.
Aus diesem Grund verstehe ich nicht wieso man bei solchen Videos wo man eigentlich fast 0815 Skill sieht den angeblich besten PvP Spieler heraussieht.


----------



## Anduris (8. September 2009)

schon klar, dass jeder nen anderen typ als besten bezeichnet.


----------



## Kremlin (8. September 2009)

Popopirat schrieb:


> *Gutestes* Video.
> 
> http://www.noobflicks.com/watch/4120/excellion_5_min_project



:'D


----------



## Gbsstorm (8. September 2009)

Nyxon schrieb:


> Oh man ihr versteht es nicht. Die Leute die ein Video machen, haben ein guten Einzelskill, ja, den ihre Videos sind so entstanden das sie (ob BG, Arena oder Open PvP ist ja egal) irgendwelche Spieler platt machen
> und das über Monate hinweg. Die Spieler die sie platt machen sind einfach low geared und skilled. Stell dir vor du hast das beste PvP Gear, oder früher ebend das Rank 14 Set mit viel Stamina, T2 oder was auch immer und machst dann 4 Gegner mit Blauem/Epic Scholo,UBRS,MC Gear platt oder ebend heute Spieler mit PvE Gear, oder nur das lvl 200 pvp Set, die fallen um das kannst du dir nicht vorstellen. Das wie vurtne oder wie der auch immer geschrieben wird, Boneshock, Akrioss etc schafft jeder etwas bessere Spieler auch.
> Wenn du nun Spieler aus den Gilden bzw Clans die ich genannt habe anschaust kannst du das niveau überhaupt nicht vergleichen, die lachen sie übr einen Akrioss oder Buddhist kaputt wenn es vom Einzel und Teamskill gehen würde.
> Aus diesem Grund verstehe ich nicht wieso man bei solchen Videos wo man eigentlich fast 0815 Skill sieht den angeblich besten PvP Spieler heraussieht.



Ich glaube nich das zum Beispiel Enforcer von SK-Gaming sich über Unmercey Buddhist und andere kaputt lachen würde, denn nur weil Enforcer bei 3v3 tunieren spielt und erfolgreich ist heißt es nicht das er der beste schurke ist. er und seine teampartner haben rpm perfektioniert und sind eins der besten teams aber hier in dem thread geht es um die einzelnen und da können Unmercey und co locker mithalten, wenn sie ncih besser sind.


----------



## STAR1988 (8. September 2009)

Schurke zu lvl 60 - *Meandro* ich hab die Bring the Shadow 1-8 reihe geliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kempman (8. September 2009)

mimoun schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen Thread ins leben gerufen weil ich mich unheimlich interessiere für PvP.Ich wollte wissen ob ihr paar PvPler sind die richtig gut sind.Ich finde es sehr interrresant wie gut manche pvpler mit ihrer Klasse umgehen jede situation meistern und richtig gut in der gruppe spielen.
> 
> Bitte zeigt mir paar PvP videos von euch oder von den anderen.Würde mich sehr freuen.



Warum wundert mich nach dem ersten Satz Deine Rechtschreibung nicht mehr? Ich erkenne da eine direkte Verbindung!


----------



## Arkoras (8. September 2009)

Was isn das für ne Frage? Keine Diskussion:

Platz 1: Grim - Untoter Schurke
Platz 2: Vurtne Untoter Magier
Platz 3: Swifty Nachtelf Krieger


----------



## Illian1887 (8. September 2009)

Delhoven schrieb:


> Bester Priester ever:  Hýdra


Hydra failt! Und erstrecht zu BCzeiten auf dem Arenaserver


----------



## Spliffmaster (8. September 2009)

Mein persönlicher Favour ist Caine auf Proudmoore

der Typ zersägt alles ( inklusive mir -.- )

und hin undwieder schau ich mir nen Livestream von diesem Daisyduke rein ( Mage PvP 2,5k + rating  )
da ich selbst Mage spiel ist es sehr interessant dem kerl zuzuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.livestream.com/goodgulf


----------



## llviktorj (8. September 2009)

60: ICH
70: ICH
80: ICH

Muahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahaha


----------



## bämbämbäm (8. September 2009)

vurtne bester mage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (8. September 2009)

legammler schrieb:


> du meinst wohl casperle?! von UndisputeD
> 
> 
> der hat auch atm 10340 erfolgspunkte
> ...


und kein leben
der is 14 jahre alt
aber das muss hier nicht weiter aufgeführt werden


----------



## Escri (8. September 2009)

Nyxon schrieb:


> Oh man ihr versteht es nicht. Die Leute die ein Video machen, haben ein guten Einzelskill, ja, den ihre Videos sind so entstanden das sie (ob BG, Arena oder Open PvP ist ja egal) irgendwelche Spieler platt machen
> und das über Monate hinweg. Die Spieler die sie platt machen sind einfach low geared und skilled. Stell dir vor du hast das beste PvP Gear, oder früher ebend das Rank 14 Set mit viel Stamina, T2 oder was auch immer und machst dann 4 Gegner mit Blauem/Epic Scholo,UBRS,MC Gear platt oder ebend heute Spieler mit PvE Gear, oder nur das lvl 200 pvp Set, die fallen um das kannst du dir nicht vorstellen. Das wie vurtne oder wie der auch immer geschrieben wird, Boneshock, Akrioss etc schafft jeder etwas bessere Spieler auch.
> Wenn du nun Spieler aus den Gilden bzw Clans die ich genannt habe anschaust kannst du das niveau überhaupt nicht vergleichen, die lachen sie übr einen Akrioss oder Buddhist kaputt wenn es vom Einzel und Teamskill gehen würde.
> Aus diesem Grund verstehe ich nicht wieso man bei solchen Videos wo man eigentlich fast 0815 Skill sieht den angeblich besten PvP Spieler heraussieht.



sieh dir mal die vids von Vurtne an dann weißt du dass er ned nur leute mit 0815 equip umhaut..


----------



## Soramac (8. September 2009)

Escri schrieb:


> sieh dir mal die vids von Vurtne an dann weißt du dass er ned nur leute mit 0815 equip umhaut..




Trotzdem kriegen dann Spieler nen Harten wenn die Leute wie Trigz, Hydra oder sonst wo  mal umgehauen haben.


----------



## kalonie129 (8. September 2009)

Best Paladin Athene . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (8. September 2009)

Nonachtelf schrieb:


> Also entweder gibt es hier in der community keine alten Perenolde-gamer oder ihr habt alle schiss vor dem namen "crippler"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Perenolde <33

Bester PvP spieler evr? Derjenige der im Team spielen kann


----------



## NoFlame (8. September 2009)

Delhoven schrieb:


> Jo der Mage war vergleichsweise gut.
> 
> Aber die besten sind dann die die nach Titeln die besten sind.
> 
> ...



du nimmst die meisten spieler vom stormscale server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhundos (8. September 2009)

> Maydie - Mensch Krieger - Grand Marshal



Ohhhh ja, mein absolutes Lieblingsvideo!!! "Maydie - Hidden"


----------



## Kr4ZoR (8. September 2009)

hat noch keiner swifty und fiveshot genannt? finde ich persönlich sehr cool (auch wenn ich hordler bin)...
http://www.youtube.com/user/johnsju swifty (nachtelf krieger)
http://www.youtube.com/user/gregory06?blend=1&ob=4 fiveshot (nachtelf schurke)


----------



## Arlox93 (8. September 2009)

60 = Grim mit weiten abstand (es gibt keine anderne rouge der ienne komplett bwl/aq40 geared kriger mit sulfurons hand mit dem anfangs sachen (1-2 dmg dolch) umhau) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



70= Pat / Beavis

80= Mit abstand Beavis Level 80 Schami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nekori (8. September 2009)

classic - maydie
bc - athene
wotlk - wottka oder kalimist


----------



## David (8. September 2009)

Am besten fand ich mich selbst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (8. September 2009)

Ladrion schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach ist das hier ein ziehmlich guter mage^^
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FFITWbUu3M




sorry aber ich seh da wirklich keinen skill nur große zahlen die mit berserker buff gemacht worden sind. und sorry arcane-mage im pvp? lol. instant. instant. instant. instant. und dann vielleicht noch missiles ! casten !


Warlock: Drakedog
Warrior: Swifty
Mage: Vurtne


----------



## nekori (8. September 2009)

Fakel schrieb:


> In dem Fall von Vrtune..muss man überhaupt nix sagen..es gibt da ein Video von ihm, wo es an so einem See open PvP macht..gegen 5-6 andere glaube ich, weiss nicht mehr und das mit lvl 58? k.a.



das war als mage nicht allzu schwer, er war gut aber nix besonders, das glauben aber viele. er hat halt movies darüber gemacht...


----------



## Occasus (8. September 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> und kein leben
> der is 14 jahre alt
> aber das muss hier nicht weiter aufgeführt werden





Beweis?


----------



## Crylork (8. September 2009)

mit lvl 80 Beavis Shami


----------



## SuperAlex (8. September 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> 60 > Laintime



du meinst wohl < Laintime, oder war es das schlechteste?


----------



## Thersus (8. September 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Streitet euch doch nich über nen lol pala. Nur weil man schnell mitm kopf von 1 bis ß rollen kann ist man nicht der beste. palas sollte man in dem fred lieber außen vor lassen^^



Hast du bemerkt das es auch vor WotLK Palas gab und das es auch um 60/70 in diesem Thread geht?


----------



## Occasus (8. September 2009)

Sry. Beavis zeigt auch nur große Zahlen.


----------



## Grüner Schami (9. September 2009)

Ganz klar Vurtne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vurtne.net


----------



## dobro (9. September 2009)

Kann nur aus Krieger Sicht sprechen.

Niero, Ironmang, Dahis und Mister Geforce persönlich


----------



## Gulwar (9. September 2009)

Vudis schrieb:


> 60er PvP Ränge war nur:
> 24/7 on sein
> bgs und world pvp (npcs killen) was das zeug hält
> 
> ...



Völlig richtig. Aber manche brauchen Götzenbilder die sie anbeten, statt an ihrem eigenen Skill zu arbeiten.


----------



## Figetftw! (10. September 2009)

Occasus schrieb:


> Beweis?


ich kenne ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imbaaapala (10. September 2009)

Lutschbanane, Hordler auf Dalvengyr, war in meinen Augen zu BC Zeiten der beste Hexer, hab ihn aber lange nicht mehr gesehen..


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. September 2009)

vurtne (mage, sollte jeder kennen) 
noone (mage, nicht so bekannt wie vurtne, aber dennoch einfach nur hammer!)
chrillex/chrille ( the fat cow \o/)


----------



## Plastiksoldat (10. September 2009)

Swifty (Krieger)
Fubarius (Hunter)
Grim (Schurke)


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (10. September 2009)

DjunGen schrieb:


> The One and Only Unbreakable
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzvh9RR5z_A&feature=fvw



hrhrhr jo glaub auch^^


----------



## j.english (10. September 2009)

Sind doch alles Witzfiguren mit zuviel Zeit und Selbstliebe, die den großen Helden markieren und Videos von sich schneiden, mehr nicht. Hinter die lachhaft simplen Mechaniken in WOW, kann jeder durchsteigen und sich jeder daran klemmen, eine Klasse zu perfektionieren. Einige spielen halt grottenschlecht, andere gut oder sehr gut.

Ihr sucht vielmehr nach "Wer war der geilste Macker mit dem kewlsten Roxxor Vidz?" oder nicht.


----------



## 2boon4you (10. September 2009)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> Lutschbanane, Hordler auf Dalvengyr, war in meinen Augen zu BC Zeiten der beste Hexer, hab ihn aber lange nicht mehr gesehen..


Lutschi war doch total mies..
Nur weil er mit 3 heilern toll auf der Insel gegankt hat ist er nicht gut oO


----------



## ipercoop (10. September 2009)

Athene!


----------



## Maxugon (10. September 2009)

ipercoop schrieb:


> Athene!


Athene!


----------



## imbaaapala (10. September 2009)

2boon4you schrieb:


> Lutschi war doch total mies..
> Nur weil er mit 3 heilern toll auf der Insel gegankt hat ist er nicht gut oO


Auf der Insel questen hat wirklich mit ihm gesuckt >.<
Naja meiner Meinung nach war er der beste Hexer.. Ich habe nicht aktiv Arena gespielt zu der Zeit, von daher habe ich ihn am meisten im Open-PvP gesehen..


----------



## Kzell (10. September 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Athene!



AThene!


----------



## Rhóran (11. September 2009)

Wie schon erwähnt grimm war DER BESTE SCHURKE der welt^^
zu lvl 60..
grim total anihilation


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (11. September 2009)

Ladrion schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach ist das hier ein ziehmlich guter mage^^
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FFITWbUu3M



Empfehlenswert das Video!


----------



## Alpax (12. September 2009)

Ladrion schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach ist das hier ein ziehmlich guter mage^^
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FFITWbUu3M




Mein Twink is Arcan Mage und wenn ich das sehe ... frisst mich der Neid ... aber das is nat. nur ne Frage des Equips ..  aber ... muss schnell fertig schreiben bevor mich der Neid komplett aufgefressen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungor (12. September 2009)

auf 60 gewinnt eindeutig der rouge
=> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EH2L7aa0L-E
aber mit abstand! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiamProd (12. September 2009)

Daromi schrieb:


> Komisch, dass keiner hier "yoyoyo, this is Athene, best Paladin in the world" erwähnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau - HIHI!

Wenn ich mieß drauf war, hab ich mir immer ein Video von ihm angeschaut und war ab der ersten min schon wieder gut drauf * weglach*


----------



## Tamaecki (12. September 2009)

level 60 = ich
level 70 = ich aber besser
level 80 = immer noch ich, noch viel besser
level 85 = ?, aber denke mal auch wieder ich!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydrive (12. September 2009)

Ich hab immer Pat, Laintime und Drakedog gemocht, mehr kenn ich aber auch nicht, obwohl mir Pat mit seinen PvP Videos am besten gefallen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marnir (12. September 2009)

Makudanos auf Gul'dan ging zu 60er Zeiten hart ab


der war monatelang Rang 14 (hintereinander) und seine PVP Geschichte begann bereits mit unzähligen kills bei den legendären Tarrens Mühle - Süderstade Schlachten


er wurde auch soweit ich weiß mal im offiziellen Forum von Blizzard erwähnt


ab BC scheint er aber iwie abgeschissen zu sein....er wurde zwar immer Gladi, aber das wars auch schon^^


so long


----------



## Allysekos (12. September 2009)

Ein Schurke namens Threagos (leider ist er gestorben an Herzinfarkt) hat mal im AV (60ger) 5 Allys umgehaun auf einmal^^
Und in Arena mit BC 1vs3 war sein Top...  Kurz vor WotLK war er tot (Traurig aber wahr ,sicher konnte der WotLK nicht durchhalten)


----------



## Mograin (12. September 2009)

Also bester schurken pvpler der horde dieser galaxy ist oder war Assasín der hat auf youtube auch videos zum beispiel:World of Warcraft: Taerar - Assasín - Völkerkrieg 13.06.08


----------



## Thoor (12. September 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://you.video.sina.com.cn/b/15005124-1274620942.html <- Bester Warri den ich kenne, hat leider vor kurzem aufgehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der Typ ist auf ner koreanischen Seite mit nem deutschen Spielpaket? hä?:O


----------



## Valthorian1011 (13. September 2009)

Vurtne > All
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFBDtfLQeFo


----------



## Arosk (13. September 2009)

Level 80 Priest:

Ganz klar Toez

http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=112255



Thoor schrieb:


> Der Typ ist auf ner koreanischen Seite mit nem deutschen Spielpaket? hä?:O



Das Video gibts nur noch auf der Seite, auf Warcraftmovies gibts keinen Stream mehr dafür.

BTW er spielt wieder, aber nicht richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekses (13. September 2009)

Also ich sag mal meine Lieblings Videos sind ganz klar von
Boneshock (WL) - Die liebe ich^^
An Skill find ich Maydie nicht schlecht und Drakedog ganz klar ... Allerdings ist das was die da Zustande bringen auch nicht besonders schwer
Schade das bisher keine Healer genannt wurden, obwohl die, die wichigste Rolle im 5v5 spielen :/

Zu Beavis:
Den Kerl mag ich total, aber seine Videos zeigen keinen Skill, sondern sind zum Fun da, wie jeder der sich die Infos zum Vide durchliest bemerken sollte :/
Aber seine Videos sind nicht schlecht, wobei ich besser mit Sony Vegas umgehen kann ^^

Naja so far,
Boneshock ftw


----------



## BlizzLord (13. September 2009)

Gforce - Krieger
Drakedog - Hexenmeister
Gameking - Magier
Fiveshot - Schurke

!!!


----------



## Holyjudge (13. September 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Qy - Gnom Magier Level 60 - Grand Marshal
> 
> Maydie - Mensch Krieger - Grand Marshal



deswege wurde maydie von kishkumen auch mit einem nichtmal 1dps dolch und sonst
nichts besiegt :'D maydie war grottig


----------



## _-DaRoK-_ (13. September 2009)

also ich würd ma sagen er hier:
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...;n=Fartzwrgoben


über die ehrenhaften siege kommt keiner drüber


----------



## Arosk (13. September 2009)

Was haben die Siege mit seinem Skill zu tun?


----------



## Piposus (13. September 2009)

Sorry, aber ich habe eine Frage (die sicherlich auch mit dem Thema zusammenhängt)!

Wer hat von den männlichen WoW-Spielern den längsten Schwanz? Also meiner ist ca. 76 Meter lang und ich bin immer auf 2 Schlauchwagen angewiesen. Ist nicht witzig übrigens, diese Behinderung.

/Edit: Was ich damit sagen will: Geht CS spielen und lasst uns in Ruhe. Kinder.


----------



## BlizzLord (13. September 2009)

Piposus schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich habe eine Frage (die sicherlich auch mit dem Thema zusammenhängt)!
> 
> Wer hat von den männlichen ... CS spielen und lasst uns in Ruhe. Kinder.



Sagt der mit dem Humor eines 15 Jährigen?(nichts gegen 15 Jährige!^^)

Das hier ist kein Schwanzvergleich sondern nur interesse <.<


----------



## BlenD (13. September 2009)

BtW...best Feral Drood is für mich Aerou

Azshara/Alli

Der junge hat skill...zockt seit 60 nur feralpvp...und niix anderes

der hats drauf!!!!


----------



## Battlecattle (13. September 2009)

Athenelól
Best Paladin in the world


----------



## Darussios (13. September 2009)

Die besten zu 60er Zeiten, die mir spontan einfallen, sind:

Allianz:

Maydie, Arthas US, Mensch Krieger 
Leider hat er aufgehört, einer der wenigen Allies, die mir sympathisch sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Horde:

Mute, Arthas US, Undead Rogue 
Er hat World of Roguecraft gedreht zu 1.11-Zeiten, hat Krieger etc nackt gekillt und soweit ich das weiss, zockte er zumindest noch zu BC-Zeiten, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass er immernoch zockt.

Mute in nem Gildenvideo

Für Mute hab ich leider kein Bild gefunden aber das Video ist lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (13. September 2009)

Athene! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## samuraji (13. September 2009)

einen BESTEN gibts bestimmt nicht....zumindest was arena betrifft, da dort ein minimun von 2 spielern besteht.

In einem BG ein "bester" zu sein, ist nicht schwer und eher glücksabhängig. was kann dr gegener, wie ist er eqipt? welche klasse?

die ganzen schicken "imba" videos sind zusammenschnitte von WINS. kann jeder noob mit 0 pvpgear amchen , wenn er sich zeit nimmt.

zudem ist das BG ne ganze gruppensammlung, wer dort alleine rumrennt, vertseht des prinzip nicht.= nicht imba?



als vergelterpala, kann ich ganze gruppenscharen platt amchen, kann aber genauso an einen einzelnen scheitern. 

die ränge die es damals gab, haben nichts mit einer einzelleitung zu tuen.


----------



## Valthorian1011 (13. September 2009)

samuraji schrieb:


> einen BESTEN gibts bestimmt nicht....zumindest was arena betrifft, da dort ein minimun von 2 spielern besteht.
> 
> In einem BG ein "bester" zu sein, ist nicht schwer und eher glücksabhängig. was kann dr gegener, wie ist er eqipt? welche klasse?
> 
> ...


In Vurtne´s Videos sieht man Open-PvP. Er haut alleine 2-6 Gegner um. Ich glaube kaum, dass das ein "Noob" schafft.


----------



## Fraktion II Bank (13. September 2009)

ich find den 70er Pala geil...abgesehen von der musik ist das nicht schlecht was der macht

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_TjOIdQWxU


----------



## samuraji (13. September 2009)

Valthorian1011 schrieb:


> In Vurtne´s Videos sieht man Open-PvP. Er haut alleine 2-6 Gegner um. Ich glaube kaum, dass das ein "Noob" schafft.





glaube du verstehst meinen post nicht? es ist nicht schwer 2-6 leute umzuahuen, können, eqipt, klasse. 

UND wie auch in seinen von dir angepriesenen videos ist auch dies ein zusammenschnitt aus wins.


----------



## Don_ftw (13. September 2009)

Also bester Mage ever ist meiner meinung nach immer noch Noone^^


----------



## theotherside (13. September 2009)

#1 unter den Hexern, kommt weit vor drakedog und ist knapp vor boneshock wie ich finde ist der grosse Pyrilus
http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=124473 er kanns einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenfluch (13. September 2009)

der shamane is auch richtig cool volles pvp set und Ragnaros lvl60 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2...gOUq&hl=de#

und hir ein Krieger 60 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRXawWpsHgk...feature=related





das denkt man noch an die 60 zeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brozan (13. September 2009)

Alle schurken aus dem world of roguecraft video sind einfach göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich finde aber auch den hier ganz lustig
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-48...ganis+mage+pvp#


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (13. September 2009)

An was willst dich heute Orientieren wer der beste ist, welcher im BG imemr ganz vorne isT?

 Früher war das j leichter mit den Ränken die auf Blizzards Seite veröffetnlicht wurden, heute kansnt dich am ehesten an den Arena Platzierungen halten.

 Kenen wenige Chars, aber einer der besten PvP Melees ist Rith von Dunemaul

 Hat bei der letzten Arena Saison im 2 vs 2 mit einen Priester als Melee Schami eine 2667 Arena Wertung gehabt. Und das würde ich sagen kann was als Melee Schami. Die es ja im PvP und der Arena nicht leicht haben.


----------



## DieMilkaKuuh (13. September 2009)

kein keiner mal ein video zu diesen athene posten?


----------



## Semetor (13. September 2009)

mimoun schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen Thread ins leben gerufen weil ich mich unheimlich interessiere für PvP.Ich wollte wissen ob ihr paar PvPler sind die richtig gut sind.Ich finde es sehr interrresant wie gut manche pvpler mit ihrer Klasse umgehen jede situation meistern und richtig gut in der gruppe spielen.
> 
> Bitte zeigt mir paar PvP videos von euch oder von den anderen.Würde mich sehr freuen.




Ganz klar Swifty! Der hat sie alle fertig gemacht^^


----------



## Khard (13. September 2009)

Ich mit meinem 2vs2 Hexer Gebrechen + Rogue  s3 2400 Rating 

auf meinem realmpool zumindenst x)

ein wenig selbstlob darf sein ^^


lg

nee ich bin nich eingebildet war harte arbeit mit meiner tastatur ^^


----------



## Holyjudge (13. September 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Die besten zu 60er Zeiten, die mir spontan einfallen, sind:
> 
> Allianz:
> 
> ...



nein maydie war grottig!
wie gesagt kishkumen hat ihn mit einem 0.9dps dolch und sonst keine equip besiegt!
maydie ist ein opfer


----------



## Dabow (13. September 2009)

Magier - Qy

Magier - Vurtne


----------



## Kremlin (13. September 2009)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7410095177695043805#

Bei ~5:20 sieht man, was Maydie wirklich kann. n_n

Nennt also bitte nicht mehr Maydie, denn der zeigt auch nur große Zahlen.


----------



## Thoor (13. September 2009)

Nur so btw: Maydie und Pat sind absolute Vollidioten, die haben beide den Bug damals ausgenutzt... Und als der Schurke da Maydie umgehauen hat wars gar nichtmehr Maydie, der hat den Acc damals verkauft...


----------



## Kremlin (13. September 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nur so btw: Maydie und Pat sind absolute Vollidioten, die haben beide den Bug damals ausgenutzt... Und als der Schurke da Maydie umgehauen hat wars gar nichtmehr Maydie, der hat den Acc damals verkauft...



Welcher Bug?
Und woher weißt du, dass er seinen Account verkauft hat?


----------



## Darussios (13. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Welcher Bug?
> Und woher weißt du, dass er seinen Account verkauft hat?



Es ist allgemeinhin bekannt, dass Maydie seinen Acc irgendwie an den Bruder oder so verkauft hat und der hat dann später ganz aufgehört.
Aber von nem Bug höre ich auch zum ersten Mal, ich bitte um Aufklärung.

Maydie zeigt nicht nur große Zahlen in seinem PvP-Video sagt er (das ist der Abschnitt wo die traurige Narutomusik zu hören ist) dass Grand Marshals Claymore dich nicht unverwundbar macht, wenn du alleine bist und zeigt auch mehrere Tode seinerseits, soviel zu, er würde nur große Zahlen zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dass des bereits nichtmehr der Original-Maydie war, der umgelegt worden ist von Mute, war mir nicht bewusst, ich dachte einfach, dass der überrascht war und deswegen nicht unbedingt ideal agiert hat, denn selbst gute Spieler
/achtung Angeberei inc
wie ich
/Angeberei off
sterben abundzu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:

@kremlin
Aus welchem Film ist deine Signatur?


----------



## 3lvi5 (13. September 2009)

ganz klar der einzig wahre PvP´ler zu 60er Zeiten war Jeremiah Johnson von Gorgonnash und sein haufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


selbst der hier doch oft genannte Shurik ging dem lieber aus dem Weg


----------



## Kremlin (13. September 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> @kremlin
> Aus welchem Film ist deine Signatur?



Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Ching.Ching (13. September 2009)

Valthorian1011 schrieb:


> In Vurtne´s Videos sieht man Open-PvP. Er haut alleine 2-6 Gegner um. Ich glaube kaum, dass das ein "Noob" schafft.



Genauso gut ist er an nem einzelnen gescheitert, hats natürlich nicht veröffentlicht.

Vurten ist btw einer von drölftausend Mages die das schaffen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## folder88 (13. September 2009)

Der Rang von damals, hat absolut nix damit zutun, das man der obergeile PvPler ist. Für den war Teamarbeit und Absprache mit den anderen PVPlern angesagt, ohne konntest das nämlich knicken. Und mit BC ist PvP im Prinzip gestorben. Jeder Vollpfosten ging nu ins BG und dachte wunder wer er ist.

Von den damals guten PvPlern ist keiner mehr unterwegs in der WoW-Welt (zumindest nicht mehr auf Gilneas Hordenseite).

Warum das wohl so ist ?!?!


----------



## Arosk (13. September 2009)

DieMilkaKuuh schrieb:


> kein keiner mal ein video zu diesen athene posten?



Hä? Der hat doch keinen Skill. (mehr)

Das macht nur Videos und Livestream im Internet :O

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...=Athenel%C3%B3l


----------



## Redgoda (13. September 2009)

passt vl ned wirklich zu den weltbesstn pvplern aber ich hab hier mal ein video von meinem schurkn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_aU02gqB4o


----------



## Voo16 (16. September 2009)

/push


----------



## Zoolina (16. September 2009)

hm... Die frage is suchst du den besten oder den bekanntesten ^^ weil da können himmelweite Unterschiede entstehen


----------



## Detela (16. September 2009)

also ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt und auch wenn der durchgeknallt ist er ist einfach der beste...

Athene ist the best paly in the world.

Your noob or, your a pro... thats live!

so ist es nunmal dazwischen gibt es halt nix


----------



## Escri (26. September 2009)

/push xD


----------



## Kzell (26. September 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xandy (26. September 2009)

Der hat schon viele zum Weinen gebracht!

LINK: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu_moia-oVI


----------



## Semetor (26. September 2009)

Swifty ist und bleibt das non plus ultra


----------



## Maxugon (26. September 2009)

Maxugon
Athenelól
Furious


----------



## MrUmpi (26. September 2009)

Mobmap schrieb:


> Also einer der besten Mages die ich bisher gesehen hab war Vurtne
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQpel3Kfnec
> 
> Bei den Schurken war es Grim
> ...



Grim...war das nich der der auf 60 2 warris die beide den legendary hammer hatten geschnätzelt hat?
(vielleicht muss man dazu sagen das schurken auf lvl 60 einfach NULL chance gegen warris hatten)


----------



## Immondys (26. September 2009)

mimoun schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen Thread ins leben gerufen weil ich mich unheimlich interessiere für PvP.Ich wollte wissen ob ihr paar PvPler sind die richtig gut sind.Ich finde es sehr interrresant wie gut manche pvpler mit ihrer Klasse umgehen jede situation meistern und richtig gut in der gruppe spielen.
> 
> Bitte zeigt mir paar PvP videos von euch oder von den anderen.Würde mich sehr freuen.



Deine Frage ist einfach zu beantworten - Chuck Norris

Er war zu 60er Zeiten schon 80 und raidete ganz allein
Er war zu 70er Zeiten schon 90 und hatte jeweils alle First Kills - was von Blizz aber verschwiegen wurde
Heute zu 80er Zeiten hat er Ulduar clear (solo und 100) und bereitet sich auf die nächste Erweiterung vor, die er wahrscheinlich mit einem Roundhousekick in 20 Sekunden durchgespielt hat.

Klaro natürlich das Chuck nach einer Viertelstunde anfing PVP zu spielen. Wenn 40 Allies und 40 Hordler davonlaufen dann nur, weil Chuck seine eigene Fraktion spielt.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (26. September 2009)

Immondys schrieb:


> Deine Frage ist einfach zu beantworten - Chuck Norris
> 
> Er war zu 60er Zeiten schon 80 und raidete ganz allein
> Er war zu 70er Zeiten schon 90 und hatte jeweils alle First Kills - was von Blizz aber verschwiegen wurde
> ...



W          T          F


----------



## Nebola (26. September 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach Vurtne > All other Mage (ich auch^^)

Er farmt seine Gegner wie Mobs, er spielt 1 vs. 6 und gewinnt. Heute ist das wohl nicht möglich.

Und naja der Beste, eher der bekannteste Krieger den ich kenne ist Pat, zu 60 ne Legende und heute auch noch. 

60 | 60 (2) | 70 Part 1 | 70 Part 2


----------



## Chirogue (26. September 2009)

Delhoven schrieb:


> Dk / Paladin. Ist einfach zu low zu spielen als das es dort was "bestes" gibt.



mal wieder typisch...


----------



## Teradas (26. September 2009)

MrUmpi schrieb:


> Grim...war das nich der der auf 60 2 warris die beide den legendary hammer hatten geschnätzelt hat?
> (vielleicht muss man dazu sagen das schurken auf lvl 60 einfach NULL chance gegen warris hatten)


Jap,das macht er sogar in dem Video.
Der war richtig gut.


----------



## Big-bang (26. September 2009)

Immondys schrieb:


> Deine Frage ist einfach zu beantworten - Chuck Norris
> 
> Er war zu 60er Zeiten schon 80 und raidete ganz allein
> Er war zu 70er Zeiten schon 90 und hatte jeweils alle First Kills - was von Blizz aber verschwiegen wurde
> ...




mady my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (26. September 2009)

The one and only Fatcow!
Wer die Fatcow videos nicht kennt,gehört erschlagen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpEKESWnUj8


----------



## Keyone (27. September 2009)

Der einzige und der beste der ganzen pvpler war eindeutig "Gameking" ! 

meiner meinung nach der beste seiner parts ! Gameking


----------



## somogu (27. September 2009)

also ich nomminiere Mâgie alter war der und ist er gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomtek (27. September 2009)

Vurtne war best mage meiner meinung nach


----------



## Arosk (27. September 2009)

<3


----------



## Thelive (27. September 2009)

Hi...

Habe ja schon vor einer ganzen weile mit WoW aufgehört...nun ja ab und an packt mich doch die Sehnsucht mal wieder nen bissl zu zocken.
Jetzt jedoch habe ich den ultimativen WoW Lustkiller.
Also alle die davon loskommen wollen.
Lest einfach so tolle Beiträge wie diesen hier, dann vergeht euch die lust schnell wieder...
Naja hoffe das Aion von solchen Leuten wie....
Wer war/ist der beste was war/ist das beste welche Klasse war/ist die beste grml und und und....

Also hf an wb flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Niesehiese (27. September 2009)

mein favourit ist der warri GarthD  zu 70er zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

